# Notts 9th June - previously Fathers day 16th June



## Captainron (Mar 11, 2013)

Now that Mothers Day is over we can turn our attention to the most important day of the year. Now Fathers Day should allow most of us to freedom to have a round of golf on a top course.

Thinking of arranging a round at Notts (Hollinwell). Now the website states Â£75 for a round but they might do a group rate but I want to know a rough estimate of numbers before I get knee deep.  

I've played the course and it is an absolute belter. Really traditional club with a course that is in amazing shape and provides a stern test.  A link to their website is here www.nottsgolfclub.co.uk/

Who would be interested?


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

Would have loved to to this, but sadly heading up to Blairgowrie, (Sunday), Banchory on Monday, Boat of Garten on Tuesday and Edzell on Wednesday. 

I`m sure you will have plenty of interest and hope you have a great day. Good luck:thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

grrr, would have been up for this but fishing with my dad as its traditional season opening day. 

Course looks a cracker aswell.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

I'll begin negotiations I'm booked to play on oct 4 with midlands amateur your for Â£75 inc food but June sounds much more appealing!


----------



## Region3 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

Great course, don't need to book a day off work, temperatures likely to be above 5Â°C. Count me in please


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

put me down, looks a great course


----------



## Captainron (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

So far we have a 4 ball.

Captainron
Pbrown7582
Region3
Full_throttle

Course is central too guys (England) and only 7 minutes off the M1.


----------



## the hammer (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

unfortunately thats our invitation day- unless i dont invite anybody!


----------



## Captainron (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

Okay. Rang Notts with our proposition and they can't accommodate us on the 16th June due to a major comp (which I couldn't see on their site) but I now have two tees provisionally booked on 9th June. First tee off at 2.20pm and the second at 2.28.  Â£75 per head for the game. Mike, the pro, is checking on a deal which might include a bit of grub thrown in which they do at times, especially Sundays.   Are the 3 people who looked certain able to go with this change of date? Gibbo can even join us now that he isn't fishing.


----------



## fundy (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

Im a possible Ron, haven't got our fixture list through yet so hard to commit to weekend dates, should have it by the end of the week and will let you know then if youve got any spaces free


----------



## rosecott (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

Pity - already booked there for 6th June - don't think I could manage to play Hollinwell twice in 4 days.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

I'm still in. Be nice if we can get the grub, but not a dealbreaker for me, although it's always nice to feel you're getting a bit extra


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

Oh bother that's me out I'm afraid, it's our club champs and also Father in laws birthday got to use lots of brownie points up and only because it's club champs am I allowed out to play. Sorry lads but have a good one!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

I'm a definite yes Ron.

Do you need any money next week at Woburn?


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

tee times are a little on the late side, as i work sunday nights, but I'm still ok to play


----------



## Captainron (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

So we have.....

Captainron
Region3
Hobbit
Full_Throttle

Payment can be made to my account. Just use your forum name as the reference
Sort code - 11-11-66
Account #- 10541366


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

payment sent, and date in the diary


----------



## Captainron (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*



Captainron said:



			So we have.....

Captainron
Region3
Hobbit
Full_Throttle - paid in full
		
Click to expand...

Still 4 places available.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

Sorry, had forgotten about this.

Payment made :thup:


----------



## Captainron (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*



Region3 said:



			Sorry, had forgotten about this.

Payment made :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Received! Thanks


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

nah I am out, at a wedding... stupid date to get married, I dont even know them well grrr


----------



## Region3 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

Send the chimp, like the beer advert - by the time they notice it'll be too late!


----------



## Captainron (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

So we have.....

Captainron - paid in full
Region3 - paid in full
Hobbit - seeing at Woburn
Full_Throttle- paid in full

Last reminder to the forum before I open it to other people.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*



Captainron said:



			So we have.....

Captainron - paid in full
Region3 - paid in full
Hobbit - seeing at Woburn
Full_Throttle- paid in full

Last reminder to the forum before I open it to other people.
		
Click to expand...

Just the four of us then and the booking amended accordingly with Notts. Hobbit are you still in lad?


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

Forgot about this. Yes from me. Will sort payment asap.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

Awesome. Just want to apologise to R3 in advance of checking his pm's? Beered up to my gills.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*



Captainron said:



			Awesome. Just want to apologise to R3 in advance of checking his pm's? Beered up to my gills.
		
Click to expand...

No kidding! 

Looking forward to this based on what I've heard about the course. I just need to find my swing because it was AWOL this weekend.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*



Captainron said:



			Just the four of us then and the booking amended accordingly with Notts. Hobbit are you still in lad?
		
Click to expand...

You will not want to hear this. 

Via Travelzoo, Hollinwell are offering 4-balls after 12.45 on Sundays, May to September for Â£159 (2-balls Â£99). Maybe you could cancel if you haven't already paid and take up the Travelzoo offer.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

Weather is set fair this weekend lads. Looks like a good 'un. I will get down there for about 12. Grab a bite to eat and get warmed up before playing an awesome course


----------



## Region3 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

Sorry if I've missed it, but what's the tee time?


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*



Region3 said:



			Sorry if I've missed it, but what's the tee time?
		
Click to expand...

Post #9 = 2:20pm(?) Or at least I hope so...

Really looking forward to this!!


----------



## Region3 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*



Hobbit said:



			Post #9 = 2:20pm(?) Or at least I hope so...

Really looking forward to this!!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you :thup:


----------



## Captainron (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

It is indeed 2.20pm.


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

I'll be there in plenty of time, but due to working nights will be shooting straight off after the game, sorry guys.


----------



## Fish (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

If anyone drops out I'll step in, even on short (24hrs) notice :thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*



Fish said:



			If anyone drops out I'll step in, even on short (24hrs) notice :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Golfing days midlands tour in sept I think if your interested.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

You guys are in for an absolute treat. I played it this afternoon and it was blissful - perfect weather and the course was in immaculate condition. Gary, you should play it off the blues if they will let you. I was playing pairs with a 2 handicap on the opponents side. I kept up the forum's reputation by only being 30 yards short of his drives - most of the time.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

Fantastic news Rosecott. If all the guys are agreeable we will ask to play off the back tees (or at least the furthest they will allow)


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*



Captainron said:



			Fantastic news Rosecott. If all the guys are agreeable we will ask to play off the back tees (or at least the furthest they will allow)
		
Click to expand...

 

7250yds, par 72 SSS 76!!


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

the handicap range is pretty close I see

5.3
6.1
8
19 

what are the odds on me scoring 30+


----------



## Captainron (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*



full_throttle said:



			the handicap range is pretty close I see

5.3
6.1
8
19 

what are the odds on me scoring 30+
		
Click to expand...

Doubt we will be off the back tees. More likely the whites. Not too many places allow you to play off the tips unless you are a member.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

Don't forget, according to their website, h'cap certs are required...


----------



## Region3 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*



Hobbit said:



			Don't forget, according to their website, h'cap certs are required...
		
Click to expand...

I could be in trouble then. I hadn't looked at it and I can't get one now. I can show them me on masterscoreboard or the EGU website though.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

Oh, happy to play as far back as they'll allow too, but it might be a bit harsh on f_t, no offence intended Robert.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*



Region3 said:



			I could be in trouble then. I hadn't looked at it and I can't get one now. I can show them me on masterscoreboard or the EGU website though.
		
Click to expand...

Should be OK, Gary, if you tell them your CDH number.


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

I haven't got a handicap certificate but always carry my England Golf card which shows my CDH number, so I would imagine that will suffice.

Another cut on the cards after todays event, 0.3 atm, but css may rise which would take me down to 18, I'm going back tot he club tonight to find out.


----------



## SGC001 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

If it does say handicap certificates required, just in case why don't you guys pre-warn them that you've got your cdh cards / numbers, but not actual handicap certificates?


----------



## Captainron (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

Certificates, we don't need no stinking certificates!

Were never asked for them last time. just want to now what club you play at when you sign in is all.


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

Thanks to Cameron, Brian, and Gary for your company today. I didn't finish last which is about the only positive to come from my game today. 

Enjoyed the course and the company.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

Had a grand time boys. Majority of the photos will follow but just needed to share this one...
	

Those poor groups behind us has nowt to eat after this happened.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

Stop messing about FT, we want numbers.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

I was last with 26pts and didn't deserve that many!

Thanks guys for your company today. Even though my golf was somewhere south of dreadful I really enjoyed the day.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

Good day, good company, good course - and the pork pie was excellent!


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*

Final scores;

cameronroy 32pts
hobbit 28pts
full_throttle 27pts
region3 26pts

lots of blobs on the card, the rough was penal if you found your ball and that wasn't very often


----------



## rosecott (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*



Region3 said:



			I was last with 26pts and didn't deserve that many!

Thanks guys for your company today. Even though my golf was somewhere south of dreadful I really enjoyed the day.
		
Click to expand...

Right Gary, now that the disappointment of not playing well on Sunday has maybe receded. Hollinwell, Sherwood Forest and Woodhall Spa are broadly similar heathland courses. Putting aside the fact that you played beautifully at Sherwood Forest and pants at Holinwell, how do you rate the 3 courses in comparison to each other. I would be interested to hear.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*



rosecott said:



			Right Gary, now that the disappointment of not playing well on Sunday has maybe receded. Hollinwell, Sherwood Forest and Woodhall Spa are broadly similar heathland courses. Putting aside the fact that you played beautifully at Sherwood Forest and pants at Holinwell, how do you rate the 3 courses in comparison to each other. I would be interested to hear.
		
Click to expand...

Well now, what a question! I'll answer as best as I can, but obviously these things are subjective and lots of people will disagree with me.
I've come to the conclusion that my own course ratings are based purely on the variety and challenge of the holes. I don't mind what the clubhouse, staff or food is like, it's all about the course.

so with that in mind, my enjoyment of each goes...

1. Sherwood
2. Woodhall
3. Hollinwell

What might be influencing my judgement, although I can't be sure, is my expectations of each. I'd read all the hype about Woodhall and Hollinwell before I went but nothing about Sherwood.

What about you Jim?


----------



## rosecott (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Fathers Day June 16th*



Region3 said:



			Well now, what a question! I'll answer as best as I can, but obviously these things are subjective and lots of people will disagree with me.
I've come to the conclusion that my own course ratings are based purely on the variety and challenge of the holes. I don't mind what the clubhouse, staff or food is like, it's all about the course.

so with that in mind, my enjoyment of each goes...

1. Sherwood
2. Woodhall
3. Hollinwell

What might be influencing my judgement, although I can't be sure, is my expectations of each. I'd read all the hype about Woodhall and Hollinwell before I went but nothing about Sherwood.

What about you Jim?
		
Click to expand...

Well, in my mind it's very close to a 3-way tie, but, if pushed, I would go:

1. Woodhall
2. Hollinwell
3. Sherwood

I would be happy finishing my playing days exclusively at any of the three.


----------

